# BenroStore.com



## Fluebb (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi,

I was wondering if anybody has ever ordered from BenroStore.com
It looks like it's a company store and they don't charge for shipping from China.
Prices seem pretty decent to me but I could not find anything about them on the web.
Anybody knows something about them?

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 20, 2013)

People are on this forum from all over the world. 

It might not make sense for someone in the USA to buy from them in China, since the big camera stores carry Benro at a good price. also, return shipping is very expensive if there is a problem, and its not uncommon to have issues.
However, if you are in a country where they are not readily available, the story might be different.


----------



## brad-man (Feb 20, 2013)

I've never used that store, but I have purchased a couple small Benro ball heads from dc-photo-stuff on ebay for around 40-50% off what BH, Amazon, etc sell them for...


----------



## Jamesy (Feb 20, 2013)

I bought my Benro from jonvola88 on eBay and saved at least 40% over buying it local. It came within two weeks from China - no regrets.


----------



## TexinAfrica (Feb 22, 2013)

I bought a Benro Travel Angel from a B&H and have been very pleased with it. I am not afraid of Some Chinese goods. In much of industry, the problem with Chinese goods is not quality of build, but difficulty in getting after market parts. The Travel Angel seems well constructed at the places that matter most. 

I would probably give their store a try if it appeared professional and if I could find some track record.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Feb 22, 2013)

TexinAfrica said:


> I bought a Benro Travel Angel from a B&H and have been very pleased with it. I am not afraid of Some Chinese goods. In much of industry, the problem with Chinese goods is not quality of build, but difficulty in getting after market parts. The Travel Angel seems well constructed at the places that matter most.
> 
> I would probably give their store a try if it appeared professional and if I could find some track record.



I've gotten a Benro Travel, forget which model, but got it from B&H and it's been great.


----------

